

Which font should I Use? - akashbhadange
http://www.dzyngiri.com/index.php/which-font-should-i-use/

======
new299
I've recently been working on the firmware for an embedded system [1]. My
criteria were a little different:

1\. Needs to be monospaced/bitmap. The tiny embedded control has no scope for
rendering Truetype fonts!

2\. Needs to look reasonable at character size of 16x8.

3\. The license requirements need to be clear! And I need to be able to
distribute the product under and open source license.

Really what I wanted was to use something like Helvetica. But while it's
obvious that I can use text typeset with Helvetica, it wasn't so clear to me
that I could copy the entire font into my codebase.

I'd love to see an article on the technical and legal aspects of using fonts.
In addition to the ones I've mentioned there are a bunch of issues with
Unicode coverage in web projects etc.

[1] The Kickstarter Geiger counter
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/seanbonner/safecast-x-
ki...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/seanbonner/safecast-x-kickstarter-
geiger-counter)

